# TBT 2009



## Tyler (Nov 7, 2006)

_Notice: This story is fake. No characters resemble the members true form.
Please do not request to be in the story. I will try my hardest to include everyone. __________________________________________________*News*Current Book: Two
Latest Chapter: Chapter 05: The Spirit Stones
12/10/09-3: Moved History Section up._________________________________________________*Content Area*Welcome to the Content Area of TBT 2009! Here we have graphics made just for TBT 2009 right here that aren't currently being used or to be noted of. Images used in chapters, fan art, banners and everything else like that is posted in this section right here.

*Original Banner:* http://img490.imageshack.us/img490/3496/tbt2009fj7.png
_This was the first banner for TBT 2009. It was created by me on November 27, 2009-3._
*Banner by Sporge:* http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/sporge/tbt20091.png
_This was a banner made by Sporge. Occasionally I will switch back and forth with this one and the current one. It was created by SPORGE27 on December 01, 2009-3._
*Do you want a Poison Cookie?:* http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/OddCrazyMe/Darth.png
_This is was first posted by DarthGohan1 in a forum game. I have recnenly edited it to use in the story. It was used it Book 1, Chapter 12: Doom Bell Tree. The creator is unknown but I edited it on November 27, 2009-3.__________________________________________________*History*11/07/09-3: TBT 2009 Created
11/08/09-3: Book 1 Released
11/27/09-3: Book 1 Finished
11/27/09-3: 100 Replies Reached
12/01/09-3: Book 2 Released
12/03/09-3: Content Area Released_________________________________________________*Table of Contents*




Chapter 00: Prologue
Chapter 01: The Old Bell Tree
Chapter 02: The Chamber of the Seven Sages
Chapter 03: Sporge's Last Day
Chapter 04: Chips and Doritos
Chapter 05: Nsider Raids TBT
Chapter 06: Nsider Gate
Chapter 07: No More Time
Chapter 08: The Meditation State and More Doritos
Chapter 09: Camp Mario Local Winter Camp
Chapter 10: The Truth
Chapter 11: The Tale of Two Fools
Chapter 12: Doom Bell Tree
Chapter 13: "Pokefab, I accept your Punch in Da Face!"
Chapter 14: The Final Battle
Chapter 15: Afterward




Chapter 00: Prologue
Chapter 01: The Road to No Where
Chapter 02: TBT Mines
Chapter 03: The Punishment
Chapter 04: The Forest Temple
Chapter 05: The Spirit Stones
Chapter 06: The Dream_________________________________________________*Stock*


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 7, 2006)

Not bad.  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Tyler (Nov 8, 2006)

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>BOOK 1</big></big></big></big></big>
*Prologue*
It was all over. TBT's fate is futile. STORMCOMMANDER main admin of TBT has finally taken ultimate control of TBT. "Army go into Guliver's Tales, Navy go into TBT Times!" the evil dictator shouted. Only one solider wasn't there to rule TBT. He was there on a mission. He quickly walked away into another room where no one could see him. His mask was covering is mustache and eyes. 

OddCrazyMe was captured into TBT's Army 3 years ago on TBT's Anniversary of November 7th, 2006. He was brainwashed completely and put into the Bunker Z. Really I should be saying myself. I had a little peach fuzz back than and always acted like a monkey. Until that horrible day when DarthGohan1 had captured him talking to Rebel General Smart_Tech_Dragon15. He was the head honcho in the rebellion as he created many gadgets. Although he did give me something that made it special. 

Before Smart went away into hiding one October day he had given me a watch. That's how I got my memory back. He had planted some sort of chip into the watch so I could communicate with him. One summer day in the year 2008 he contacted me via the watch. He told me the whole story. I didn't believe him at first but was convinced. Ever since than I've been working for him without Storm catching on. Although there was one problem. One boy named Justin is in Bunk F and is catching on to me. So I stopped contacting with Smart for a while.

As I took my mask off and said the password the watch turned on and I began giving Smart my weekly reports. He did say one thing. I couldn't contact him as he was preparing to confront Storm in a meeting. The watch turned off._________________________________________________*Book 1, Chapter 1: The Old Bell Tree*
There was always one thing that made no sense. Why Darth was second in command.To me it made no sense. I can hardly remember the day Darth took charge over PKMN. I hardly remember much about the past. The old Bell Tree.

What I do remember though was all the laughs and fun at Camp Redd and discussion of the Wii before it launched. The day when the staff was more mellow and calm. The day when me and PKMN were friends. Back than we had little quarrels and arguments. Once or twice we stopped talking to each other. Otherwise we gave each other advice and help. We were some of the best rivals we've had. Like the one time we had a race to 5,000 posts. It was a close one but in the end he won. Like always. He always beat me in signature making contests and even the Bell Wars in the summer of 2006. 

Than in the fall of 2007 Storm had corrupted PKMN to join the empire. PKMN had been a Rebel ally and had joined the Empire the Anakian  Skywalker way. Than that Christmas we battled it out Obi Won style. That was the worst Christmas ever! His brother Darth had revived him and PKMN became second in command to the empire. Some how Darth got that position later. 

Today I had went into my bunker where everyone had a surprise for me. They had purchased a DSPii. A long time ago Nintendo bought out Sony and combined the DS, PSP and Wii into one huge video game console. I started to cry a little as I wanted one of these forever. Sporge one of the oldest members of the army was the only one who knew about my secret but he kept it one. So I thanked them all, hooked it up to the TV and played all day until our commander Fanghorn called us out to formation outside of TBT Towers.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice Sci-Fi and PKMN lovers!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm glad you haven't included me into this horrible army yet     

"Only one solider wasn't there to rule TBT."

If soldiers are going to rule anything...there needs to be something or someone left to rule


----------



## Tyler (Nov 8, 2006)

Tom just so you know PKMN stands for Super_Naruto before he changed his name.  :gyroidwink: 

@ Bam you have a point there. Well there is the restience which the soldiers have to fight against.


----------



## SL92 (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL, this is cool. Whever happened to me    			 It's like the Futurama of forums


----------



## Tyler (Nov 8, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] LOL, this is cool. Whever happened to me    			 It's like the Futurama of forums    			 [/quote]
 Don't worry. It'll all come together soon. I'll try to include everyone.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh ok.I didn't know that.


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2006)

I like it. Is it very cool.


----------



## Fanghorn (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, Im more in command then a sage.     

Could it be a sign?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 8, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Wow, Im more in command then a sage.
> 
> Could it be a sign?


 Naw.... Signs are for losers.        

 :gyroidsurprised: 

But you never know what will happen in the story.  :gyroidwink:


----------



## Tyler (Nov 11, 2006)

*Book 1, Chapter 2: The Chamber of the Seven Sages*
Today after playing my DSPii I went to one board hidden from all other members. Smart had given me access to this board a long time ago. Maybe a year or two. Any way the board was called chamber of the Seven Sages. It was the place where some of the Rebels stayed for safety. The Chamber was a damp place as it was underground the basement where Storm's Soldiers played games in their spare time.

Down the corridor was the Great Gate of the Sages. No one was ever allowed through there after the Bell Wars. One of the members actually got down there and made it past the great gate. He also had the flute of the two dragons which was based on the Ocarina of Time. Anyway that's all I remember. As I walked closer to the door. *SLAM* "Your all under arrest!" "Huh What?" I was then slammed to the ground and knocked out.

There I was. On the battlefield next to TBT HQ. All I saw was PKMN as he had his lightsaber. He shun it  out towards me almost hitting me. "I don't want to hurt you!" I shouted. "But I DO!" he replied. I took my lightsaber and backed away more. After I realized I was about to fall off the cliff. I steeped back once more and fell. I grabbed onto a tree root sticking out like a sore thumb. I looked at PKMN and he threw his lightsaber towards me but missed. Than I heard clapping. 

"Very well done my apprentice," a deep voice said, "you have worked very hard on this plan haven't you?" "Yes, master, I shall return to my quarters," PKMN replied. "Now Odd, join the Dark Side and you get to wear black and be cool like me. Trust me you will need it to survive the cold winters of TBT,"" the voice replied. "I'll never join you" "Odd, Smart_Tech never told you what happened to you becoming a staff member!" "He told me enough," I replied. "Odd, I am your mentor!" he replied walking towards the edge of the cliff. There I saw looking up towards the sky. I saw him. It was Storm. "No! No! No!" I weeped. 

I than woke up in Bunker Z. There were my Bunk mates Sporge, Monkey09 and Henhouse. They all said the same thing at once, "You've been watching to much Star Wars again haven't you!"


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 12, 2006)

You better not forget me. >=(

Just kidding. It's pretty darn awesome so far.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 14, 2006)

*Book 1, Chapter 3: Sporge's Last Day*
Tommrow was Sporge's 22rd Birthday. 22 years old is the release age for TBT's Army. Sadly no one wanted to him to go. He was with TBT ever since the beginning. Storm even wanted him to stay. In my opinion Storm didn't want him to go out of fear. 

Sporge was one of the oldest members if not the oldest member of TBT. Him being in our bunker made the event even worse. We were the last ones to see his face leave. It would be a horrible moment. So when we woke up the next morning Sporge was gone. We were wondering where he went. We knew he wouldn't leave. Than I found a note.






			
				Sporge's Note said:
			
		

> Dear Bunker Z and TBT Army,
> Today as you know is my 22rd Birthday. Why I have left you well how can I tell you all. Life here at TBT has been great and these past 4 years have done a lot for me. So I am sorry to say I'm leaving. Now you may be thinking why not stay and party. Well I didn't want anyone to feel bad or sorry. The youngest person we have in the army is 10 and well 10 year olds are pretty emotional.
> 
> So I am returning to my homeland of Termina and going back to running the family business, Termina Cafe. No need to be sad as I have gifts. For OddCrazyMe I have a microchip for you watch. It allows you to see a full calendar.    			 For Monkey I have a laptop. I know you've wanted one forever. Finally I have for Henry the latest version of HTML, PHP and Flash programs out there. That's all I have to say.
> ...


[/center]I started to tear as I read the story. "So what are we going to do with the decorations?" asked Monkey. "I.. I don't know," I whimpered.

"ODDCRAZYME! REPORT TO TBT TOWERS ASAP!!!!!" shouted our Commander Fanghorn. I walked up the TBT Towers with the note Sporge left in my pocket. I walked up the creaky stairs as I saw one member appernantly being shoved down the stairs. When she bumped into me I realized it was UltraByte. "Oh hey Ultra," I said. "Storm, in a bad mood I supposed?" "Obviously, Odd. Storm's mad cause he thinks I made Sporge left!" replied the very unhappy _g_irl. "Ok well I'm next. Hopefully I don't end up down the steps. Storm's got some nerve to push a _g_irl down the steps," I said as I helped UB get up. "Thanks Odd," she said and she walked down the steps.

I was so nervous. Wondering what might be going through Storm's mind and such. All I knew was that I was a _d_ead man once that door opened. I walked up to the door and than out of no where. *BANG* I quickly ran down the steps wondering what was going on but was stopped by the 2 guards on the side. I heard screaming and people in agony. I needed to get out.

*To Be Continued*


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 14, 2006)

=O

I'm EVAL?

Shweet.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 14, 2006)

Well basically of TBT if evil. Storm brain washed us all I suppose.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 14, 2006)

=O I was Brain-Washed?

*Darth Vader NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Meh, oh well. Awesome story, by the way!


----------



## Tyler (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks. You won't believe the next Chapter. It'll pwn and maybe be the last chapter of the book. But the next book would start up like right after that than.  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 14, 2006)

Wait a minute...

*reads last chapter*

DID I JUST GET SHOT?!


----------



## Tyler (Nov 14, 2006)

You'll see.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 14, 2006)

Thats cool can I be in it.Just kidding. But yeah can I.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 14, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> You'll see.


 Y'know... "You'll see"'s always end up being yes'...

Aw great. Did I die?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 14, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No you didn't die...  :lol: No ones gonna die.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 14, 2006)

YAY! *is happy*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 14, 2006)

I just read it, its good so far    			 Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Nov 14, 2006)

Cool story!  May I be in the last chapter?  :r


----------



## Tyler (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok well I've changed my mind of that the next chapter would be the last of book 1 because I have awesome ideas. Plus you can't let The Chamber of the 7 Sages Rot can you?

Also please from now on do not request to be in the story. I will try my hardest to include everyone.


----------



## IslandGuy (Nov 14, 2006)

Great story. and if yu did end up cutting off/forgetting to include some ppl in the story yu should just put in that the day after the story ends yu found their frozen bodies in a laboratory.     
but those ppl proaly want to be in a cooler scene so yu mite have to make an epillog or keep saying that they are on the next book.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 15, 2006)

*Book 1, Chapter 4: Chips and Doritos*
It was the center of Chaos. I needed to get out of that tower. I quickly ran upstairs past Storm's Chambers on the 4th floor and went to the treasury on the 5th floor. It had a huge hole in the door from when the Rebels wanted to get all their money back from the Empire. I decided to hide in there for a while. 

I took the note out from Sporge, remembering that the chip for my watch was still on. I took the one from Smart out since it had no signal and plugged Sporges in. As soon as that happened something popped out. A little chip. Well I out of fear         ally dropped it _p_ricking myself. Out of no where. I fell to the ground.

When I woke up I wasn't feeling like myself. I looked up into a broken piece of glass realizing I looked like Fanghorn. At first I thought I was asleep but I remembered everything about the war and everything. I went downstairs and saw the guards letting me through. Once I got out I _p_ricked my self again and I was back to being myself. "Woah! This is awesome!" I said. "Imagine what good this could do me." 

As I walked closer to where I heard the crashing I saw one horrible sight that I shall never forget. All of a sudden I knew why the watch wasn't working. Smart was laying on the ground where Dorritos were being thrown at him. I looked up towards TBT Tower and saw that there was a shattered window. I quickly shooed everyone away and ran to Smart. 

"Smart... although I was you enemy," I faked," I was your friend..." I dragged him back to sector Z where Fang asked me if I knew someone who looked exactly like him wondering around. I quickly faxed Ultra to see if she knew any remedy's to help Smart. "Hey Odd, I heard about Smart." she said. "Well let's see. There is only one thing that can possibly help Smart in a time like this." "Anything to help him, he needs it," I replied.

She showed me the book, she stole from the archives and ripped out a page with the antidote. "It says you need Bull hair, Dragon Scales, _b_lood of an Evil Divine and _b_lood from the Chamber of the Seven Sages," Ultra said. "Well this will be fun," I said about to faint.


----------



## Triforce3force (Nov 15, 2006)

*reads* Nice! But how could you forget me? I demand you put me in!  :lol:


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 15, 2006)

Someone killed Storm with Doritos?! XDDDD


----------



## Tyler (Nov 15, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Someone killed Storm with Doritos?! XDDDD


If you mean Smart yea...

I was wrong about no one dying but Smart shall return.. OR WILL HE?  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 15, 2006)

PSST. Are ya going to get the new Book up today?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 15, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PSST. Are ya going to get the new Book up today?


 Meh chances of a new book are slim. I may continue on untill we know wheather the remedy on Smart would work or not. 

But FF/RPG Contests are coming.  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 15, 2006)

Ah, okay. I get it.... *sneaky eyes*


----------



## Tyler (Nov 17, 2006)

*Book 1, Chapter 5: Nsider Raids TBT*
A long time ago before the wars a young boy named Bulerias had created a small forums called NF. Bul got most of his friends from Nsider to join but it wasn't enough. At the same time Storm was making this forum here. Storm had been a little furious that Bul had been getting members which had been detracting from his small plot to take over the world. So Bul had let Storm combine the forums which led us to now.

Now in present times Storm shooed Bul away from the forums and had him go away. Now he only resides in Nsider planning for his future job at Nintendo. That was the only Bull that I could ever get hair of so I needed to go there.

"No you may not leave the campus!" Storm yelled. "But I need to go to Nsider... PLEEEZZZ!" I said. "No and that is final." I slamed the door to TBT Towers hoping that he had forgotten my missed appointment. I quickly ran downstairs to see a mass raid of Nsiders marching toward the forums. I blinked twice and ran upstairs to Storm. "Yes, I have foreseen this.." he said. "Attention all troops," as he pressed the microphone, "we are being invaded by Nsiders. Please prepare for war!" 

"CHARGE!!!!" said Fang the commander. We all charged toward Nsider while Ultra and myself went down to the Chamber of the Seven Sages. It was empty down there but of course it was evacuated due to the war going on up there. It was almost impossible not to get hit by falling boulders.

We finally made it to the Great Gate. "Odd chill, we made it," Ultra said. "Ya I know. Now how do we open the gate." We looked around for a lever or anything. We knew there was a way in. I had an idea. I had my watch scan the doors DNA and it came up as flimsy as a twig. Ultra, who had been training Karate kicked the door down.

I opened my eyes and was amazed to see everything so beautiful. Everything was marble. "Fabio might as well bring a _g_irl here," I chuckled. "Ya whatever," Ultra replied. We looked around untill we saw a river of _b_lood leading into the central pool. "Well here we go," I said as I put the bottle underwater. 

"YOU HAVE GOT SOME _B_LOOD!" I said using a Legend of Zelda Style where Link poses. Ultra slapped me telling me to get serious. One problem had occurred. All of a sudden members of Nsider were coming down the tunnel all four ways blocking Ultra and myself trapped in the center. There in the front was Bulerias in a Nsider Sage Uniform.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 17, 2006)

O_O Bul seems scary in this.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hmm reading through it I am a little confused but I think I got it....perhaps you could include me more with this Nsider area considering working at Nintendo is a dream job of mine and that would make me a NOA.....

Just a thought


----------



## Tyler (Nov 17, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> O_O Bul seems scary in this.


 Scary??? How... 0_o


----------



## Dark Mirage (Nov 18, 2006)

when your done im gonna have to edit this whole thing into a nice microsoft word fomat to make it all book like you know maybe use some edwardian script on the first letter on the first page of the first chapter so i can make it a story book and read it before i go to bed ........ nah but i might make it into a word format and make it so you guys can paste it to your word and print it ... maybe thats a big maybe


----------



## Gabby (Nov 18, 2006)

* Reads* Nice chapter.You are a good story making kind of person.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 18, 2006)

*Book 1, Chapter 6: Nsider Gate*
"So you ready to rot in Nsider's Prison?" Bulerias asked. "Bul... What happened. In the old days when the war wasn't existing?" I asked. Bul walked away and had me and Ultra locked up in chains. We were than dragged off to Nsider prison.

I was in one of those drifts again. This time I was in The Chamber of the Seven Sages. I was walking across the room. There were even people there but they couldn't see or hear me. It was freaky. Than out of nowhere I was in Storm's Office with Ultra. Once again they didn't see me.

"So Ultrabyte, do you know where Sporge went?" said Storm. "No... I wish I did. Sporge was the best," she replied. "You do know that there is something fishy going on with Odd." "Yea he hasn't been acting to normal." "Yea Yea Yea.... Well I want you do give Odd this....." Poof I was gone. What ever had happened that Storm pushed her down the steps she fell with something I don't know. Is that bad or good?

I woke up in a cell in Power-On I think and man Nsider has went down hill. Posters of


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 18, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> _b_omb  _b_omb-omb


 Whats with the random italics? >_>


----------



## Gabby (Nov 18, 2006)

That was a awsome chapter.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 19, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's cause my computer won't let me type some words. So I have to put some code in between words. It's just weird like that. >_>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 19, 2006)

^_^			 Nice!


----------



## Tyler (Nov 20, 2006)

*Book 1, Chapter 7: No More Time*
I took my PDA out because it was flashing. "You have 1 unread PM." the PDA said. I wondered who it was from. I clicked it and a little window came up. 


> *Personal Message*
> Fanghorn
> Re:Sporge   Dec 12 2008, 06:53 PM                                                Delete? Quote? Fwd?_________________________________________________
> 
> ...



"Great...." I said as I showed the message to Bulerias. "Hrmm....," he said. "Well your going to need help. You have only one choice if you want to get out. You may not like it either." "What?" I asked. "Let's just worry about getting out, ok," Bulerias replied.

We both got out to Nsider Gate. "There's nothing I can do for you here Odd," Bulerias said. "What about Ultrabyte?" I said. "Odd, I'm sorry to break it to you but Ultra needs to stay here if you want to save Smart," Bul Stopped. "I'm trying to say if Andy finds out about Ultra escaping he will send as massive army back to TBT. You have no choice what so ever. You must leave her." "Ok....."

Getting out of Nsider wasn't that hard but I fainted on the way back to TBT. I woke up once again but I was in a small camp called Ac4Life. No one could see me or anything. I needed help. What kind of bazaar place did I keep entering? In no time I was nowhere. I needed help. I couldn't breath. There was no light. Than I saw Sporge floating like a monk.

*To be Continued*


----------



## Gabby (Nov 20, 2006)

I love it, love it, love it,!   
:wub:


----------



## SL92 (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow =O Sporge be floatin.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, this great.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ohhhhh so my meditating and martial arts will pay off!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 21, 2006)

I love these make more make more!


----------



## IslandGuy (Nov 21, 2006)

Another masterpiece...another set of thumbs up.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 21, 2006)

like i said it is good.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 21, 2006)

Just curious, how come I have to stay with Bul?


----------



## SL92 (Nov 21, 2006)

Just a writing thing, OddCrazyMe, it sounds better if you don't end a chapter with a simile. (comparision)


----------



## Tyler (Nov 21, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Just a writing thing, OddCrazyMe, it sounds better if you don't end a chapter with a simile. (comparision) [/quote]
NVm... I thought you said smile. >_<

In other news I am formating this like a real book, paragraphs correctly, popper grammar fixes and pages that will be available to download soon.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 21, 2006)

Sweet.

But you never did answer my question... <_<


----------



## Tyler (Nov 21, 2006)

Well as I wrote it I thought that it would kind of be like Sporge where it's not the last time I'll ever see him which I will in the next chapter more. So you'll probably be back in the story soon.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, okay. Just wondering, cause I was an awesome person in the fan-fic.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 21, 2006)

*Book 1, Chapter 08: The Meditation State and More Dorritos*
"Sporge, is that you?" I said to the floating monk. "No Odd. It is a mere figurine of your imagination put into your mind from the _p_rick of my chip. I knew you would need my help after I left. I can help you a lot," Sporge's figure said. I didn't want to interrupt him so I continued to listen. "So recently you have been fainting and having these visions. Correct? Well these visions of your past, future or present can be viewed by yourself only. This could put you in other bodies viewing their experience. It allows you to look into your own mind. This martial arts form is called the Vola form."

I listened to Sporge talk more about me being Fang was actually me using the advance Vola form which was very lucky and improbable to do again until I receive more training. Also he told me that although I can see and hear other people it is the opposite for them. After the briefing I woke up around the outskirts of TBT. I walked inside camp and ran to bunker Z. There I saw a knife on the floor. No Smart Tech either. 

I flipped out thinking he was _d_ead. I needed time to rethink myself. No Ultra, Smart or Bul to help me after this. Taking the page Ultra tore out from under my uncomfortable bunk Monkey asked what I was doing. "Nothing just a few orders from Darth," I told him. I walked outside and ran to TBT Towers pushing every guard out of the way and ran to s the top. The telescope room. The only place that only Storm was able to get into. 

First when I got up there I needed the proper key. I didn't think this was a problem as Storm was so foolish to leave a key under the doormat that said "Ruler's Feet go here." I opened the door and _c_racked the safe using the combo 1, 2, 3. Duh....

After that I yelled out, "What the heck did you do to Smart!" He replied, "Oh nothing you rebel scum." I couldn't believe Storm found out. I was shocked. I needed to get Smart back. Out of nowhere I took a dorrito  off his study table and threw it at him. Himself being stupid threw the dorrito back with his own _b_lood on it. Somehow the dorrito was lethal in a way. "Yes," I whispered to myself. "Guards! Get him!" he yelled. I needed to flee. There was only one safe place from TBT and his guards. Nsider.

Once I arrived at Nsider I talked to Bulerias asking him where I could get a dragon scale. He handed me one. "Where did you get a dragon skin?" I asked. "Oh let's just say I have my ways.." So he gave me a pot where I mixed all of the materials together. He took me to Ultra where she was able to remove the tracking device from our bodies. "Glad that's over with," I said.  I told them both that I thought Smart wasn't alive any more and that we'd need to formulate the plan at Nsider. We needed to consult Andy about leading another war at TBT.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 21, 2006)

*appluase*

Amazing. Doritos are lethal... Awesome.

BTW, I found probably the theme song to this FF... Yes, I was bored. Amazingly corny, but it sorta fits.

Wishmaster by Nightwish


----------



## Tyler (Nov 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> *appluase*
> 
> Amazing. Doritos are lethal... Awesome.
> 
> ...


 Thanks... With the crazy immagination of my own anything goes.  :gyroidtongue

Anyway that song goes with the FF a little.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 21, 2006)

Yep. I'm pretty darn bored.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Just curious, how come I have to stay with Bul?


 obviosuly just a coincidence...why do you ask?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 21, 2006)

Cool chapter.Fear my dorito!


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 22, 2006)

*Waits for next chapter*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 22, 2006)

what about... fritoes, those are like... better tasting.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 22, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> what about... fritoes, those are like... better tasting.


 Yes they are.


----------



## Triforce3force (Nov 22, 2006)

Very nice!  *waits to be somewhat included in the story, and for the next chapter*


----------



## Tyler (Nov 22, 2006)

*Book 1, Chapter 09: Camp Mario Local Winter Camp*
As the three Musketeers went off to go see Andy we needed to go through Camp Mario. After Camp Hyrule 2006, they had built a Camp Mario for the Winter times. It was that time where they were hosting it. There were tents pitched up as far as the eye could see. And the fact that Stumpy was there excited me.

Camp Mario was no ordinary camp this winter. This winter the theme was a carnival. Everything was dressed like clowns, ferris wheels and everything. "Well guys we need to stay here until Friday when we can find Andy and the closing campfire," Bulerias said as he registered all three of us for the camp. He handed us the maps and we were all in the same tent site. It was cool. Bulerias knowing about the event had put up his giant, extra large, enormous tent for 5. "Wow," Ultra said flabbergasted. 

We all stayed around messing around playing games telling stories all the fun things to do at a Carnival. There I ended up meeting up with Triforce3force and we let her stay with us a little. On Wednesday we got to talk about the DSPii with Mr. Iwata. It was interesting and Bul was all ears there. 

Finally, Friday came around. That was the quickest Camp Mario ever I told everyone. "Guys can I tell you something," Tri said. "Yea," we all replied. "Your all under arrest by the dictator of TBT, StormCommander. Come with me," she said. I couldn't believe it. She was using us. She got one whole weeks of Rebel information from us. We were astonished. "But couldn't we please stay for the closing campfire? I love those fires," I asked. "Fine but don't get any ideas."

We rushed off to the closing Campfire and wondered where Andy was. Not a single mod was there. I started to feel dizzy as well. "Uh oh guys..... We may have a problem.." I said as I fell to the ground. 

There once again I saw Sporge in that Pitch Black Space. "Are you ready for more training my apprentice?" he asked. I nodded since I still had trouble breathing. "So you are having trouble controlling the Vola form yes? This is a very hard skill to master as I said a few days ago." Sporge talked about it for a long time finally he came to this conclusion. "Well hopefully that helps. Also I have one more piece of information.. Although this might make you a little uncomfortable you must play along until the last moment when the sword is held high and you are facing head on the evil menace himself. I'm sorry to tell you this but.."

I awoken right outside the campfire. "Odd come on, we need to get to Andy. I know where he is," Bul said, "but in order for this to work we all must split up again. We can keep in touch using our PDA's PM system." "But won't Storm be able to see all our messages?" I asked. "Not unless you put in the Nsider chip in your PDA," Bul replied. We all took 3 Nsider chips, Ultra putting hers in her bag, Bul jaming his into his Admin's Bell-DA and myself inserting the chip into my watch. We all split up and went 3 different ways after we exchanged all of our Nsider user names. The only thing we had forgotten was Tri, the Storm's messenger.


----------



## IslandGuy (Nov 22, 2006)

Vola form.....Camp Mario...Winter tents... Nice.  Keep writing!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 23, 2006)

What a twist I love it.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 23, 2006)

*Book 1, Chapter 10: The Truth*
After we all split up we moved into positions. Bul had just pmed us all. He told me to start cleaning up the tent and packing it up. Right when Ultra pulls the trigger we have to get out ASAP. He had told Ultra to go into the forest and hide. Making sure that they found Stumpy's secret pen in the forest to feed Stumpy the super mush_s_hroom. That would send him into a massacre and start attacking campers. The only downside. Any campers injured are on our watch and we may be scared forever.

Once I got back to the tent I threw everything into the right place and took down the tent as fast as I could. It was pretty easy. Thank goodness I'm an Eagle scout. *coughcoughIhopecough* I got it done so fast. Than and there I checked my PDA just in case Bul sent me another message. "You have 1 unread Nsider PM" I do? No one knew my Nsider user name except for Bul and Ultra. I must of missed it. 



> *Personal Message*
> TRIFORCE3FORCE
> Hey  November 23, 2006, 02:17 PM                                                Delete? Quote? Fwd?_________________________________________________Hey Odd. How are you? You know you aren't that active at Nsider. It's a great community and you'd love it. Although sometimes there are those n00bs we manage.
> 
> ...


Are you serious? I couldn't believe that I hadn't replied. I had no clue. Finally I sat down using the correct Vola Technique Sporge taught me and started to contact with him.

"Hello? Spoge?" I said? "Yes, my apprentice, what's wrong?" "I have a question. Can you go into Tri's mind on Thanksgiving day of 2006? Around 2:15PM?" "Odd yes that pm had changed Tri's mind. She was originally on the rebels side but was crushed when you didn't reply. She's felt exactly how your feeling now. Astonished," Sporge replied. After that I was back in the snow but with handcuffs on. 

Meanwhile Ultra was working on the trap. She got a Super Mush_s_hroom from the kitchen. She looked at her watch. "Only 1:00 am? Well what's the date? 12-22-08? That's not bad. Christmas is right around the corner." She took the mush_s_hroom and and placed it in Stumpy's Foodl. He ate it up in a second and was off. Bulerias alerted the staff who than called Andy. Bul was to go to Andy as a witness.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 23, 2006)

Awsome chapter


----------



## Tyler (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks I'll be posting 2 more chapters later today.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 25, 2006)

is it going to be a new book or just going to be anther chapter


----------



## Tyler (Nov 25, 2006)

Well Monday this  book ends and than basically I'm gonna begin writing another book. It may be called A New Beginning. But I'm gonna release 2 Chapters today, 2 tomorrow and 1 on Monday to wrap it all up.

The New Book will be released in mid-Decemberish.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 25, 2006)

Sweet. Hey, I'm just curious... Do you type your story up on Word or just type it up on here?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 25, 2006)

Usually here but I'm gonna start using word for the second book so I can just copy, paste and do any final corrections here.


----------



## Triforce3force (Nov 25, 2006)

Ooh! Very nice!  I'm sorta-evil! And a ninja! BWAHAHAHA! Thanks! Keep it going, it's great!    
^_^


----------



## Tyler (Nov 25, 2006)

_This chapter is based off a true story. Not is, based on a true story.__________________________________________________*Book 1, Chapter 11: The Tale of Two Fools

Storm's Story*
Storm was born on a small farm in... whoops to far back. >_>;; 

Storm was a member of Nsider and a leader of the AnimalCrossingAskCenter. All Storm needed to do for his goal of world control was to create a forum to attract members of all ages, abilities and use their powers aganist themselves. So in November of 2004. Bulerias had already sensed a disturbance in the flamenco when Storm had put a Flamenco Music site as his homepage. So Bul created his own forum. Nintendo Forums.

Nintendo forums was a small forums getting most of the members from Nsider to join. That caused the beginning of the war. Storm became jealous and had bribed Bul to merge forums. Bul declined and said "We will never give in to your ways." Storm waiting about another month and promised Bul an admin position if he did. Bul agreed to it and that's how TBT became so. Than Storm continued his plan and that brings us to now.

_*Bul's Story*_
Bulerias was also a member of the ACAC. He had a pretty high position of the ACAC as well until the horrible day when Nsider shut it down. It was also Bul's dream to become somthing big at Nsider. Something everyone would remember him for. At first he wanted to be an admin there. So what did he do. He created a forums to practice his skills so when he became part of the Nsider Staff he would be ready. But young 12 year old Daniel did not know how hard it was.

As his forums went on it stopped being as successful. He checked th pm logs to see that Storm had told his members to go to TBT instead. Bul than changed his goals to become a sage and than get a job working for the NoA.He than became an admin at TBT. That brings us to today.

So next time you see these two fools and how they both brought the war apoun us just remember that without them TBT would be nothing. It wouldn't even exist. _________________________________________________
*Notice: This story is fake. No characters resemble the members true form.*


----------



## Tyler (Nov 27, 2006)

*Book 1, Chapter 12: Doom Bell Tree*
As I started to be dragged though the snow I could smell a tiny smell. A smell of cash! I couldn't imagine what TBT was like now. 2 weeks after I left a lot can happen. As we got closer night time was arising so Tri let me go but tied me to a tree using very strange and complicated knots.

When we got back to TBT the next day everything was destroyed. All 26 bunks we trashed. Guliver's Tales and the archives were burnt. The sky was pitch black and it was 4:00 in the afternoon. I looked at my watch and read out the date to myself. December 31st. "OMG!!! THIS IS IT!!!" I said. "Yup and you're all doomed. Storm promised me to be his cook, ninja body guard," she replied. I was doomed. TBT was doomed. Everything was destroyed. TBT Towers was even a mere figment of it's past. After that I was put into the slave quarters where the ashes of the TBT HQ was. Luckily that was the entrance to the Chamber of the Seven Sages.

I went down there to the center room to see that there was a door never opened. On it was a giant poster. Huge in fact. I pulled it off and looked at it. 





Wow. That was just tacky I thought. I went through the door and saw that I was in a familar place. I knew where I was I just couldn't picture it. I looked around and saw Doritos on the floor. I walked up the small steps to lead me to a huge telescope. I looked into and saw it was pointing at Sporge's Town. I was astonished. I checked my watch once more. 5:37pm.

I looked around some more sneaking around. After a while I still didn't know where I was. So I decided to look some more. All I saw was more tacky posters hanging up. Than I saw one that didn't match the current one. Like a switch. I pressed it and a giant laser strated to rise. "I'm glad you like my plan, OldCarzyMe," a voice said," but you have failed!"


----------



## Gabby (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol eat a poisan cookie.That was a good chapter.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 27, 2006)

*Book 1, Chapter 13: "Pokefab, I accept your Punch in Da Face!"*
"So you want me to pull a full-scale war at TBT?" Andy, Head-Nsider forum master asked. "I'm not to sure, today is new years eve and not many people are on the forums and plus we need to finish cleaning up from Camp Mario." They two men talked about the war and finally Andy agreed. He sent every Nsider online at the time which was a whopping 1052 members.

"Slaves! Prepare your weapons!" yelled Commander Fanghorn. Every slave and solider of TBT ran to the battlefield and got into formation. Bunker Z defending TBT Towers as I should call it and Bunker F had the front gate. Pokefab was in the front line of Nsider's Guard. Although he was a member of TBT as well he fled before the war started any massive damage.

It took Nsider's Troops five long hours of using hover transports to get to TBT. By that time it was 11:00 at night. All of the troops were weary from everything but were pumped for the war. As soon as everyone charged off the hover ships TBT's and Nsiders Army clashed. RJ and Pokefab were clashing. "Just like the crossroads Eh?" Justin said. "Yup," said Pokefab as he was about to punch RJ. "Pokefab, I accept your punch in Da Face!" RJ replied as he was being smacked down to the ground laughing. 

They all spared it out until around 11:30. Than it happened. All of a sudden a      exploded TBT Towers outer defense line. They had breached the vault and the Sages Tower. Out of no where TERANUS jumped out from the Towers and started to destroy Nsider's whole front line in 2 blows. "That's what having -999,991 Posts can do," he said in a robotic voice.

Than Nsider fending off the robots kills with their 500 surviving members. It was 11:55. Storm's Plan had only 5 more minutes to take affect. Where was the hero? Who could save TBT from the ultimate doom on the planet? 

*To Be Continued!!! OR WILL IT?*


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 27, 2006)

We are gonna win!  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 27, 2006)

My town.....NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

WHAT IS HE PLANNING!!!!
 I mean just because I have have secret nuclear storage in the cafe doesn't mean anything......


anyway I am liking it so far, but you should have grabbed the doritos when you had the chance so you can throw them later.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 27, 2006)

=O THE SUSPENSE!!!

This is amazing. Continue the story or else...


----------



## Tyler (Nov 27, 2006)

Yup and to celebrate this event! A new banner. *Goes to upload it*


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 27, 2006)

=O YAY!


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 27, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yup and to celebrate this event! A new banner. *Goes to upload it*


 haw about another chapter instead?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 27, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's coming. Just be patient.... and let me write it.  :gyroidtongue:

Also I just realized I need to fix a few things on the banner. >_> I'll do it later.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 27, 2006)

Cool make a new one.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 27, 2006)

*Book 1, Chapter 14: The Final Battle*
As I looked around to see where the voice was coming from I finally realized where I was. I was in Storm's Study once more. This time it wasn't good. I looked at my watch. 11:56pm. Uh-Oh. Only 4 more minutes until Storm's Plan finalizes and he takes 100% control. "So what is your plan this time Storm?" I asked. "Ah yes It's about time you came here to battle me," Storm said as Darth and PKMN walked behind him.

"So if you must know I have that laser which is aimed at Termina Cafe. Not to destroy Sporge no but to transport his secret nuclear storage, that I found in some Blueprints when I destroyed him," Storm said. "Wait so Sporge was never leaving, YOU DESTROYED HIM?" "Sure why not. After that I'm redirecting them them to the center of the planet and blowing it up for total annihilation. Right now Tri is filling up the rocket so us 4 may escape. Now Darth, PKMN finish him!"

I looked at my watch, 11:57. I needed to get out. As I took out my Lightsaber I knocked Darth down to the ground cold. It was just me and PKMN. He shun his lightsaber out towards me almost hitting me. "I don't want to hurt you!" I shouted. "But I DO!" he replied. I took my lightsaber and backed away more. After I realized I was about to fall into the radiation pit where the laser was. I needed to find a way to convince PKMN to stop. "PKMN... Is this really what you want?" I asked as I saw my watch turn to 11:58. "Is this the was you want to live. If you stop now you can save the world. You'll be a hero."

He stopped for a moment. Than another _b_omb struck TBT Towers and the Treasury was open. Nsider troops were rushing up taking out anyone in their way. 

"Your right Odd," PKMN paused, "There's no need for this." We both tag teamed up aganist Storm but he was way to strong. He had the laser almost ready. We had one minute to go. "Good bye fools!" Storm yelled as he and Tri ran to the rocket. The clock struck. Than out of no where this strange song started to play. It was finally the year 2009. January 1st, 2009.

Than the Laser started to active and the nuclear weapons appeared as the progress bar for the transfer and fuse lighting began. Do something. PKMN quickly shut off all the power but there was still a nuclear presence in the core of the planet. "Odd, thank you for helping me," PKMN said. "I'm only returning the favor." I replied. _________________________________________________And that's the end of the 1st book. I'll post the afterward in a sec.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 27, 2006)

*Book 1, Afterward*
As soon as we got down to the bottom of TBT Towers Bul congratulated us and sent all Nsiders back to Nsider. "So what will happen to TBT and our friends?" I asked. "Oh no one is hurt haven't you ever heard of pretending? Oh and for Storm I made sure everything was arranged." Bul replied. "What about Smart and Sporge?" "Oh for them there is something you can do. There are some herbs that located in the Woods  that can bring souls back to life!"

So as time went on TBT finally got back small areas back. No buildings for the moment just tents of the TBT Network and Animal Crossing Areas. Bulerias came back to TBT to help with the struggle and Darth became an Admin since Bul couldn't do everything ourselves. Now as the community got bigger we reached 3,000 members on January 10th. My anniversary Bul presented PKMN and me positions on the staff. Both moderators. We accepted with pride. 

Now with the new staff of Gohan, Bul, Fang, PKMN and myself we had to revive TBT back. As for Storm he was demoted to Sage until further notice for supervision. He was also brainwashed. On January 14th Ultra came back from Nsider and gave both PKMN and myself hugs for saving TBT. 

There was one problem though. All of the Bell Trees were starting to wither. We would never be able to get the herbs to help Smart and Sporge at this rate. The Woods was getting creepier and creepier so it would be hard. But it couldn't be that hard. With me and my friends, nothing is impossible.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 27, 2006)

BRAVO,BRAVO!I love the 1st book.Cant wait for the 2 one.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 27, 2006)

... No words... Can describe.... This amazing story. Bravo. Best Fan-Fic ever.


----------



## Justin (Nov 27, 2006)

"The youngest person we have in the army is 10 and well 10 year olds are pretty emotional." 


Ture... :no:


----------



## Gabby (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes 10 is  wierd number.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahh the old herbs can heal anthing trick I see.

just remember you want to mix the green and the red one!!  add the yellow one in if yo want to increase me and Smart's health!


----------



## Tyler (Nov 28, 2006)

Anyway thanks guys. And we have 100+ Posts. :0

Now while we wait for the second book? What do you guys should think it should be about based on the afterward and book 1?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 28, 2006)

Also I made another banner to reflect on the second book? Can you guess what it's about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And obviously this isn't the final version. I'm still working on it.    			 What da you think?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 28, 2006)

I like it.I think it is about war.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 28, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Also I made another banner to reflect on the second book? Can you guess what it's about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmmmm you can't read TBT 2009 too well....
so make that stand out a little more.

I do like it, although no reference to the empire!....or poisoned cookies!!!  you need something like that.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 28, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yea like I said it's not the final version. 

Anywho I need to work on the book version. Everything will be proofread and up to stuff.  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 28, 2006)

Yo Odd, mind if I add some of my story into yours and yours into mine?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 28, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Yo Odd, mind if I add some of my story into yours and yours into mine?


 Hrm... a little bit. See I just don't want to much to get everyone confused. I'm sure you could create your own diverse story line though.  :gyroidwink:


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah. I've been noticing that FFs are starting to be based off of yours. Except mine. Mine's my friend's idea.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 28, 2006)

well mine is Zelda.....and I don't plan on putting people from here in it.... although...I could make it funny.  WHAT!? BUL Is GANON?  cough* scuse me did I just blurt that out?

jking of course that would be weird...


----------



## Tyler (Nov 28, 2006)

Yea it gets annoying. It all started with Kyle's TBT Story which died out this summer. It' kind of getting annoying now. There are so many things you could write about seriously.  <_<


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, totally. You have a mind, get creative.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 29, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yea it gets annoying. It all started with Kyle's TBT Story which died out this summer. It' kind of getting annoying now. There are so many things you could write about seriously.  <_<


 Well you could write a chapter every week.So that you have more free time.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 29, 2006)

Guys I'm reformatting the Front page. I found a new technique that makes it easier to find Chapters. :0


----------



## Gabby (Nov 29, 2006)

Really


----------



## Tyler (Nov 30, 2006)

<big><big><big>*BOOK 2*</big>_________________________________________________*Book 2, Chapter 00: Prologue*


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 30, 2006)

umm you mean today?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 30, 2006)

Yea. I still need to finish writing it. T__T I've been to busy. Plus I need to make graphics and stuff.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 30, 2006)

Book 2 is up BTW.  :gyroidveryhappy:  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Gabby (Nov 30, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice. Who's the 4 members left?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry I meant 4 users online at a time at maximum. You know how it's around 10 or 11 here? That's what I mean.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 30, 2006)

When is the new chapter.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 1, 2006)

*Book 2, Chapter 01: The Road to No Where*
As I looked around the staff tent once more I needed to rest. I


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 1, 2006)

Holy smokes, Bul's evil. Is he going to become the new Storm or something? Or... Is he Storm?! *dun dun DUN*


----------



## Gabby (Dec 1, 2006)

Awsome awsomeness.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice and Utlra lol.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 3, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Holy smokes, Bul's evil. Is he going to become the new Storm or something? Or... Is he Storm?! *dun dun DUN*


Hrm.... Maybe.....  :r 

I'll proably be posting another Chapter today BTW.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 3, 2006)

I like your new avatar.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 3, 2006)

*Book 2, Chapter 02: TBT Mines*

After my little run in with the staff some things needed to be changed. Sadly in this position I was powerless. I needed something to give me a boost and a back up. I needed ideas.

	It was the first day of February and spring was almost around the corner. The only bad thing was a huge snowstorm was about to hit. We were back to our usual member count so almost everything was ready. We had log cabins. Nothing significant compared to the old bell tree. 

	We had marble towers, vast spacious fields, small huts and regular buildings. Over time the size and spirit of TBT shrunk. We had almost bought 25 more acres before Storm took over. Thank goodness we didn


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh Bul's gonna kill you!


----------



## Tyler (Dec 3, 2006)

Guys guess what. New Banner Time. :0


----------



## Grawr (Dec 3, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Guys guess what. New Banner Time. :0


 Looks spooky. I love the name "Chapter of the Seven Sages" too. Keep the story comin'!   
^_^


----------



## Gabby (Dec 3, 2006)

I love the new chapter.And the banner.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. I also added the Content Area where I will post images and such that relate to the story.  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 3, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 3, 2006)

very cool


----------



## Tyler (Dec 5, 2006)

A fairly short chapter but still._________________________________________________*Book 2, Chapter 03: The Punishment*


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 5, 2006)

MWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 5, 2006)

Brilliant! Could I join in? Maybe?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow that's great Odd. *ponders about other members.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 5, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Brilliant! Could I join in? Maybe?


 He said not to request being in th story.   
:huh:


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 5, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> MWAHAHAHAHAHA!


 WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO HIM!!!!


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 5, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Frankly, that would ruin the suprise, wouldn't it?     

(Just kidding)


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 5, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't be kidding.  You are actually right


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 7, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> TERRY16389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh. My bad. Didn't see that anywhere.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 7, 2006)

It's ok guys. 

Anyway yea I started working on the next chapter but I had to go somewhere so it should be finished and ready tonight.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 8, 2006)

*Book 2, Chapter 04: The Forest Temple*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 8, 2006)

Cool! That's cool Odd.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 8, 2006)

ugggg so Tri isn't evil after all.

I can't wait to see the end o this


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 8, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 8, 2006)

I like it


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow. This story is really coming along. Keep it up!


----------



## Tyler (Dec 10, 2006)

*Book 2, Chapter 05: The Spirit Stones*
A long time ago when TBT was created Storm made three stones to enter all of the realms of TBT. First was the Nature stone which was used to gain control of The Woods and lakes of TBT. Than, the Mountain stone which controlled TBT Mines and the rugged and icy mountains that surround TBT. Finally, the Spirit Stone, which had control of the day and night along with the ghosts that take place at TBT.

	Together when combined, you have ultimate power. Before that could happen Smart Tech had hid them in different places. Bulerias doubted that for a while.

	Now the evil one is searching for them. He has checked the Woods and the lava pits in TBT Mines. Nothing was found. After a while he stumbled into a small cave located underwater but found nothing. He than moved on to the icy mountains another suspect of where the nature stone or Mountain stone could be found. Once again there was nothing. 

	After grief and tiredness of his actions he decided to map a map of TBT where all of these locations were and some others so that one day he could send peril into TBT, for one little mistake they made.
_________________________________________________
	I was trapped in the corner and needed to get out. I quickly took out my bubble gum and threw it at one guy


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmmm.... interesting

but who is this sage?  you should have ended with us knowing!!! :angry:


----------



## Tyler (Dec 10, 2006)

That's what makes it more fun.  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 10, 2006)

When did this 'Phantom' appear? It seems like he just appeared out of the blue.

But other than that, awesome story.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 10, 2006)

The evil Doritos strike again.

Oh, and I'm dead. Wow.


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 11, 2006)

Ooh, the power of Doritos!  Meh, I'm still in this story. Had a bit of a damsel-in-distress moment there,  but I'm fine!  I kind of liked being evil, though....but it's nice to be good! Keep it going!    
^_^


----------



## Tyler (Dec 11, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> When did this 'Phantom' appear? It seems like he just appeared out of the blue.
> 
> But other than that, awesome story.


 Oh the Phantom is like the one from the paintings.

In OoT in the Forest Temple you need to fight Phantom Gannon and he comes out of the paintings.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 11, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not unlike me popping out of a pot and amazing you to death.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 15, 2006)

*Book 2, Chapter 06: The Dream*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm confused, is what he gave you one of those three things, or is it something different  :wacko:


----------



## Tyler (Dec 15, 2006)

Well the evil one got the 3 stones and I got the Forest Medalion.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmmmm who said my bunny army ever dies?  MWUHAHAHAHAHAAHA

anyway can't wait to read more!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 15, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Well the evil one got the 3 stones and I got the Forest Medalion.


 oh, ok. That makes sense


----------



## Tyler (Dec 15, 2006)

Heh Maybe we could have a bunny wars event board or something. For fun.     

Any way I added the Stock Section to the FF.    			 Thanks To TBTB!  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 15, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Heh Maybe we could have a bunny wars event board or something. For fun.
> 
> Any way I added the Stock Section to the FF.    			 Thanks To TBTB!  :gyroidgrin:


 Do you remember the last bunny wars? >_>


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 15, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do I dare bring it back MWUHAHAHHAAHHA


----------



## Tyler (Dec 29, 2006)

Well let's bring this back from the graveyard. I'll post a little more today.


----------



## ac1983fan (Jan 3, 2007)

good story, reminds me of harry potter.  Although it lacks a certain someone *cough*.
j/k, I don't really care if I am in it or not.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 3, 2007)

Still waiting...... :r


----------



## Tyler (Jan 3, 2007)

*Book 2, Chapter 07: Entering the Spirit Realm*

I woke up with a weird feeling overall. I decided to go to the chamber as it still was a full moon. I needed to find out what Super Naruto was trying to tell me. Was there something important there? 

	As I got closer to the chamber the mountain was erupting like a volcano so I knew time was running out. I asked myself the same questions as the night before. 

	When I got to the chamber I walked past the pool of       and stood on the TBT Symbol. All of a sudden it started to glow and two majestic doors were opened. I walked inside and all of a sudden the two doors slammed me on the inside. It was the work of the evil one who finally reveled himself.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 4, 2007)

Sporge you wanted this right?


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 4, 2007)

oooo yay     

sorry I didn't post anything on it when I read it, i was leaving right after it.

 :gyroidgrin:


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 4, 2007)

This seemed kinda rushed, IMO. Still good though.

<.<

What happened to me? I'm barely in this ever.


----------



## ac1983fan (Jan 4, 2007)

That chapter was somewhat lacking.  All it did was confirm what was already obvious.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeh this chapter wasnt very good but I wanted to get something up. I promise the next one will be better.

And yea Bul being the Gannondorf was a joke by Smart I think. Maybe Sporge.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2007)

*Book 2, Chapter 08: Portal of Time*

As I woke up slowly I hadn


----------

